# pecan wood



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

Pecan!!!




I found the Mother load. Base of tree was 3 1/2 feet in diameter. I got the whole tree for $100.00.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

SCORE!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lucky dog!! Would love to have some pecan again.

Jason


----------



## grothe (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats V..that's great!


----------



## seenred (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice goin'.  Pecan's one of my favorites.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice score vtanker! I never have had the opportunity to use pecan, though I've been hearing lots of folks like the flavor. Get your wood seasoned-out and get smokin'!!! Don't foget the pics!

Eric


----------



## rivet (Mar 11, 2009)

You hit the motherlode......good for you!!


----------



## memphisbud (Mar 11, 2009)

That's great!  I love Pecan...got a tree I can "trim" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 every now and then...enjoy it!


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

This was one of those to good to be true type things. It was cut a week ago. I figured I can split it and make a little profit. It will go bad before I can use it all.


----------



## dforbes (Mar 12, 2009)

nice score, pecan is one of my favorite woods. great flavor.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2009)

Great score! Pecan is my all time, over the top favorite wood for smoking! Split that stuff while it's still green... Seasoned pecan is a PITA to split...


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats on an excellent score, pecan is one of my top choices.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 14, 2009)

Too bad youre so far away. I come over and help ya. 
Nice score.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 16, 2009)

I can sure use the help!


----------



## nick (Mar 31, 2009)

Great score. Last summer I scored a small load.......love it!


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Tank! I got ahold of a bit of already seasoned pecan wood last fall and used some of if for my TG turkey smoke. Nothing like pecan on poultry man....

Tom


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on the score, I love to smoke with Pecan, great flavor.

If you were closer I would help ya split it


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome find!!


----------

